# halfway to Halloween



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thought this came out in April, I just found it and loved it enough that I thought I'd share it for any that missed this great lil' vid. Now get back to the prop building, bub!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwwwwww (but funny)


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That was great. Halloween is way superior to Easter.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, Just what all the other holidays need, a little Halloween in them.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I cannot wait for Scareme to see this. Love it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great! I see my little Sam has escaped again and is out reeking havoc, just like I taught him. For anyone who has not seen Trick R Treat yet, I highly recommend it. Thanks for pointing out this clip, Pensive.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

no prob! : )


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes!!! Exactly what I needed to get motivated!!! thank you.


----------

